# Pickering (N/Yorks) War Weekend 14th to 16th October



## lucy2

Any body going to this event . campsite opens thurs 13th Oct last night on site sun 16Oct £ 35 more details, and booking form www.number1events.com

GPS north 54 deg 13 min 44 sec

west 0 deg 46 min 17 sec


----------



## jonron

HI lucy 2,Yes we are going.I know where the show ground is but can`t get the coordinates in my Snooper 6000 lite,first time Ive tried coordinates,Will find the book and try again
Hope the weather is ok last time at pickering tractors were needed

Jonron


----------



## lucy2

Nobody else going then????????????????


----------



## lucy2

Nobody else going then?? Suppose we will have to camp with all the tuggers then?? or the Caravan Club Wife Swappers club.


----------



## rocky58

Just phoned pickering showground about booking for war weekend camping .They say you can pay on gate when you arrive £35 thursday to monday.Arrive before 10pm.Saturday night there is a dance in the showground pavilion £10 each


----------



## Pammy

How safe is this site? We were at Pickering showground a couple of years ago for the Northern Motorhome show and we saw gypsies roaming round the campsite. Easy access for them we found. We also had similar comments from motorhome owners since then. They said the gypsies were walking round openly with bolt cutters at shows they attended there. 8O 8O 8O 

We would have liked to go but would be on tenterhooks all weekend whilst off site.

Pammy


----------



## rocky58

Never seen any gypsies there,when I phoned they said there was security on site.Also through the day they have reanactments on so they should be a lot people about.


----------



## rocky58

TIMETABLE OF EVENTS AT PICKERING SHOWGROUND

Pickering Showground Itinerary

Friday 14 th October - 8am until 5pm:
· Living History and Military Vehicle Displays. 
· Indoor and Outdoor Militaria Trade and Memorabilia Stands. 
· Park and Ride Facility (Showground to and from Pickering, Starts 8am until 7.30pm)

Saturday 15 th October - 8am until 6.00pm:
· Living History and Military Vehicle Displays. 
· Indoor and Outdoor Militaria Trade and Memorabilia Stands. 
· Park and Ride Facility* (Showground to and from Pickering, Starts 8am until 7.30pm)

On the Battle Field:
10.00 - 14.00 Skirmishing, vehicle runs, troops and manoeuvres in battle field area with commentary.
15.00 - 15.30 Eastern Front battle re-enactment.
16.00 - 16.30 Western Front battle re-enactment

40's Fashion Show: 
13.00 - 14.00 40's fashion show taking place in the events building.

WAR WEEKEND DANCE - 19.00 - 23.30
'The Mike Brown Band' will be performing Swing and Big Band Classics between 8pm - 11pm. 
There will be a licensed Bar and Food available. 
There will also be a free shuttle bus, operating from the Ropery Car Park in Pickering, to and from the showground between 7pm - Mid-night. 
Doors open 7pm. 
Tickets £10 each - Available at the Events Building on Pickering Showground from Thursday until Saturday (9am - 5pm). Remaining Tickets will be sold on the evening.

Sunday 16 th October - 8am until 4.30pm:
· Living History and Military Vehicle Displays. 
· Indoor and Outdoor Militaria Trade and Memorabilia Stands. 
· Park and Ride Facility* (Showground to and from Pickering, Starts 8am until 7.30pm)

On the Battle Field:
10.00 - 14.00 Skirmishing, vehicle runs, troops and manoeuvres in battle field area with commentary.
14.00 - 14.30 Eastern Front battle re-enactment.
15.00 - 15.30 Western Front battle re-enactment

40's Fashion Show: 
12.30 - 13.30 40's fashion show taking place in the events building.

*= Extra Charges apply


----------

